
VFEmail.net: We have suffered catastrophic destruction at the hands of a hacker - doener
https://www.vfemail.net/
======
doener
[https://twitter.com/VFEmail/status/1095021927972909056](https://twitter.com/VFEmail/status/1095021927972909056)

[https://twitter.com/VFEmail/status/1095038701665746945](https://twitter.com/VFEmail/status/1095038701665746945)

